# Bathroom Walls Alternative?



## biddlecom (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello, im completing redoing my small bathroom.  I was going to put up mold resistant sheet rock but am under a very tight time crunch and was wondering if there are better (faster) options other than drywall?  Or is drywall the best and if so is there a way I can skip out on the joint compound?

Thanks for any help and happy holidays.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 9, 2016)

There are all kinds of wall coverings depending on what you are looking for. Green board or blue board drywall will end up looking like a plaster wall. If you want tile or paneling or bead board are all options. Back in my day people slapped up marlite and mirrors. Marlite and others are still around and have a different look these days.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 9, 2016)

If you use hot mud, which has an accelerated drying time, and are good with a drywall knife you're only talking a day and 1/2 to prime and paint.

Which is actually a shorter time than cutting, fitting and glueing masonite or FRP.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 9, 2016)

:agree: There is not much that is faster than drywall. It doesn't make a difference in time, so use the greenboard.


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 9, 2016)

If you go to HD or Lowes you'll find bags of joint compound that you mix with water yourself.  They are listed as 15 minute, 30 minute and 45 minute.
Mix the 15 min in small batches as it dries quick.  Add a small fan to the room and you're in and out in no time.


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2016)

They also have 5 minute mud if you are a "Speedy Gonzalez"


----------



## biddlecom (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you everyone.  I think I will stick with the green board and just mud it.


----------

